# Flooded cage



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

I want a chameleon. I've made a lot of research on Internet and was wondering about that : veiled cham. need a water drip system. But if water drops fall in the cage all day long, it must create a mess no ? do you put a small bowl under the drip system so that the water falls in the bowl and each evening you empty the bowl ? and yes i know it's a dumb question but I wanna be sure of what to do before i buy my chameleon.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

matc07098702 said:


> I want a chameleon. I've made a lot of research on Internet and was wondering about that : veiled cham. need a water drip system. But if water drops fall in the cage all day long, it must create a mess no ? do you put a small bowl under the drip system so that the water falls in the bowl and each evening you empty the bowl ? and yes i know it's a dumb question but I wanna be sure of what to do before i buy my chameleon.
> [snapback]951862[/snapback]​


Not sure about about your water drip question.
I'd suggest giving Magazoo a call, they're a pet shop (in Montreal) specialized in reptiles, www.magazoo.com
or call them at 514-593-5538.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

...Also, I think you should figure out what it is you want first before worring about how to care for them. Last week was iguana's and gecko's, now it's chameleon's.


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

Lol yeah i know but now it's clear in my mind : chameleon. They are harder to keep than geckos but my basement would be perfect for a cham since it's very humid during summer. I'm doing research on chameleons know what i'm doing


----------



## acb (Nov 9, 2004)

you place the drip system over the plants, that way it doesnt flood your tank, you can also put a little cup underneth it. I heard that ice cubes work to, just set it on a screen top


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

acb said:


> you place the drip system over the plants, that way it doesnt flood your tank, you can also put a little cup underneth it. I heard that ice cubes work to, just set it on a screen top
> [snapback]959158[/snapback]​


The problem with the ice cube method is that the water is still ice-cold, ingesting something that cold is A Bad Thing for almost any reptile, let alone one as sensitive as a chameleon.

Yes, you place a cup or basin under the drip to prevent flooding.

-PK


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

Get a chemical sprayer at the plant section of a home depot or lowes, spray the tree 2-3 times a day. Or build a funnel and have it catch the drips and funnel it into the trees soil. Also due to their difficulity of careing I woud not rocommend a chameloen unless you have a lot of experienced in keeping lizards or other reptiles. Their environment needs to be perfect.


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

It is a good idea to have a drip system as mine will not drink still water.

Wot i have done to stop the floor of the cage getting flooded is bought a small water fall from my local reptile shop and just attached the dripping tube to it.

He doesn't drink from it often so i have to take the tube out and let it drip in front of his face for afew mins then he normally drinks from it. I also spray his leaves afew times a day and he sometimes drinks the drips falling from them.

Took me a while to get him to drink.


----------

